# Auto-crossing a TT 300



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

Whats up guys?
I am looking for a 300 TT and street racing really isn't for me, and drag racing doesn't interest me enough to drive an hour or more away to go run my car. So i started looking into autocross and have found a pretty big following in the area. does anyone who autocrosses post on this site, not necesarrily with a Z , i jsut like hearing people's suspension set-ups. thanks for the feedback

later guy!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to move this to the Auto-X forum. You may want to consider reading up on the sport by looking through (read : searching) that forum. I'm sure you can find out a whole lot 

-Sam


----------

